# Postfix is trying to go pear shaped on me again!



## artcurmudgeon (Jun 22, 2010)

Morning,

I am hoping that someone smarter than me can see this issue here, because I have been looking at the problem for too long.


```
##############TEXT FILE VIRTUAL HOSTING############################
virtual_mailbox_domains = bfe.xxx.xx.xx
virtual_mailbox_base = /mail
virtual_minimum_uid = 1000
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
##############USE FOR TESTING######################################
```

What is happening is that when i first set up this email server(nov 09), everything was great and we had no hassles for the most part. In March, instead of creating the virtual mailbox in /mail/bfe.xx.xx.xx as it always had before is put them in /mail. I have no explanation for this and I have searched the logs for errors and haven't found anything. Virtual mailboxes both in /mail/bfe.xx.xx.xx & /mail work fine. I have looked at the tables in mysql and it shows both locations.

Is this a mysql issue or is this a postfix issue?

Thanks


----------



## hydra (Jun 22, 2010)

Would be great if you could provide some more information, like *postconf -n*, your MySQL lookup configuration in Postfix and a line of MySQL data where an example user is.

You know, it's quite unnatural for things to break "just themselves" .


----------

